# Baptists and Calvinism: An Open Debate



## fivepointcalvinist (Aug 3, 2006)

A Public Statement

Since February 27th of this year, plans have been underway to schedule a debate on Baptists and Calvinism. Drs. James White, Ergun Caner, Emir Caner and Tom Ascol initially agreed to participate in this event which was scheduled to be held at Thomas Road Baptist Church in Lynchburg, Virginia on October 16, 2006. Over the last five months, efforts to negotiate the terms of the debate at times degenerated into heated, antagonistic exchanges between the four participants. In both speech and tone too much of the communication has been perceived and/or characterized by sinful attitudes that have not honored the Lord Jesus Christ. We acknowledge our responsibility in this and deeply regret that we allowed it to happen. Each of us longs to represent Christ honorably and our intent is to conduct further negotiations in ways that will do so.

Through ongoing communication out of the public eye we have come to terms regarding the debate. It remains scheduled on October 16th and will involve all four of us. The topic will be, "Baptists and Calvinism: An Open Debate." The length will be three hours. The format will be modified Parliamentary. The place will be Thomas Road Baptist Church in Lynchburg, Virginia.

We are committed to engaging in a debate that will highlight the significant differences that exist between our respective views of how the Gospel of God works in bringing salvation to sinners. We believe that such debate can be conducted in a lively, vigorous exchange that need not violate the standard for Christian conduct that God has given us in His Word. Our goal is to do exactly this. The issues on which we disagree are important. It is because of our love for Christ and His truth that we believe these issues are worth debating. However, we regard this as a fraternal debate and intend to approach it not as antagonists, but as brothers with strong disagreements.

To that end we are asking those who have followed the issues surrounding this debate to join us in prayer that the Lord will guide us as final preparations are being made and that He will help us to conduct ourselves in a manner "worthy of the calling with which [we] have been called, with all lowliness and gentleness, with longsuffering, bearing with one another in love, endeavoring to keep the unity of the Spirit in the bond of peace" (Ephesians 4:1-3).

Sincerely in Christ,
Ergun Caner
Emir Caner
James White
Tom Ascol

http://aomin.org/

[Edited on 8-3-2006 by fivepointcalvinist]


----------



## BobVigneault (Aug 3, 2006)

Well I guess we can all just get along. Thanks for the update Matthew. Looking forward to the debate.


----------



## Ivan (Aug 3, 2006)

I too look forward to the debate. Another step in the process of reforming the SBC....er, do I mean to become confessional?


----------



## A2JC4life (Aug 6, 2006)

Can someone clarify for me exactly what is to be debated here? I'm not sure I "get" the context. It sounds as though it would be a debate between Baptists (on one side) and Calvinists (on the other), but that really doesn't make sense, as some of us are both.  What am I missing?


----------



## panta dokimazete (Aug 7, 2006)

I think the objective is to explore Calvinism as it relates to the Baptist denomination...

...that is, for now - I will be curious to see how Ergun works his, "I am not an Arminian or Calvinist, I am a Baptist", dealy into this...

-JD


----------



## Ivan (Aug 7, 2006)

This is a debate about Calvinistic theology as it affects the Southern Baptist Convention. Calvinism is growing (ever so slightly) in the SBC.


----------



## A2JC4life (Aug 16, 2006)

How exactly does one *debate* that? I thought there had to be a specific "pro" and "con" for a debate to work? Seriously, I am not being sarcastic, just dense. 

(I am, btw, a Reformed Southern Baptist, married to a pastor who cannot seem to acquire a position for this very reason [that *we* are Reformed; not that *I* am Reformed], so this is quite a matter of interest for me.)


----------

